# deep cycle via automotive charging?



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Has been a while since last posting. My question is , can i plug my 12v 35amp hour battery straight to my 12v accessory port to charge with out problems. Do i need something else to charge? This is for some lite camping after work everyday for about a month. 

TIA, Ky-Jeeper


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

No. You need something to limit the current. Plugging straight in would allow the battery to take as much current as possible which I'm sure would be more than the fuse rating of the port.

Get a charger like this and you'll be fine.

WWW


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

35 ah is very small. Is it a lead acid battery? How much discharge each night? Unless the usage is really light, I suspect the battery will be useless within a couple weeks no matter what you do.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

wy_white_wolf said:


> No. You need something to limit the current. Plugging straight in would allow the battery to take as much current as possible which I'm sure would be more than the fuse rating of the port.
> 
> Get a charger like this and you'll be fine.
> 
> WWW


Thanks Wy white wolf.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Harry Chickpea said:


> 35 ah is very small. Is it a lead acid battery? How much discharge each night?
> 
> Unless the usage is really light, I suspect the battery will be useless within a couple weeks no matter what you do.


Harry, i have a cheap 12volt camping fan for sleeping. It uses 8 d cell batteries,has a 12v female plug. Also a small home made led. Maybe just maybe a charging a phone.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Those should be fine. If you have Nimh rechargeable D cells, circuit #2 on this page would work. (Use a cigarette lighter plug instead of the wall wart.)

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/ChargingNiMH/ChargingNiMH.html

Edit to add - this is kinda interesting:

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=26383&p=712624


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks the nimh batteries look promising.





Harry Chickpea said:


> Those should be fine. If you have Nimh rechargeable D cells, circuit #2 on this page would work. (Use a cigarette lighter plug instead of the wall wart.)
> 
> http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/ChargingNiMH/ChargingNiMH.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Is that an O2cool fan by chance? 

You can run it directly from the 12 V battery if the distance isn't too great. 

It doesn't draw much in the way of amps.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Rick said:


> Is that an O2cool fan by chance?
> 
> You can run it directly from the 12 V battery if the distance isn't too great.
> 
> It doesn't draw much in the way of amps.


 yep its a o2 fan. I pack my battery a little ways
.


----------

